# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Iranian Deca-Durabolin

## mazika

Heres some pics of Deca from Iran, soo little only 25 mg/ml, it hurts to have to take that much each week lol, but its all ok as long as i get my results  :LOL:   :Devil:  !!!

----------


## mazika

pic 2

----------


## mazika

pic 3

----------


## Slypknot

Damn bro - 25mg per cc??? That's a lot of injects just for 400mg a week!

----------


## OVG

Ouch... thats got to hurt!!!

----------


## dizzle

Those are for girls that take 25-50mg/week.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Shame on you, I cant believe your supporting terrorism using those iranian things. J/K..they look good, but 25mg not very much deca for one shot! Hope you like being a pin cushion

----------


## mazika

I can get 200mg in one shot  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But the real thing is the price, for this box with 10 amps, 250mg i payed in us dollars around $1.50, and for testosterone enanthate 100mg/ml its $1.01 for a box of 10 amps, 1,000mg  :Big Grin:  

At that price wouldent you take a couple more injections a week?  :Devil Grin:

----------


## fast

mazika: indeed, but with taking that my injections per week one would be full of holes in a month  :Big Grin:

----------


## malik

i hear what your saying mazika

----------


## Epoc

Jesus, thats way to many injects for me. No wonder they we so cheap.

----------


## Terinox

> _Originally posted by mazika_ 
> *I can get 200mg in one shot 
> 
> But the real thing is the price, for this box with 10 amps, 250mg i payed in us dollars around $1.50, and for testosterone enanthate 100mg/ml its $1.01 for a box of 10 amps, 1,000mg  
> 
> At that price wouldent you take a couple more injections a week? *


 :EEK!:  

Man I wish I could go back home and stock up  :Cry: 

Dammit! Why oh why is it so cheap there?!?

----------


## mazika

edited

----------

